# Seeking Adventure in the Caribbean...



## xrxpx (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I have found these boards useful for years but have never posted.  I am planning a Caribbean/ Belize trip for some time in Jan-April, but I am having a hard time find a place that is big on adventure (big hikes, diving with sharks/ rays, etc) that also has good snorkeling on property.  I am half of a very active couple in our 20's.  And while we will certainly enjoy some time poolside, we are really looking to have some fun adventures.  We are in the Interval International group, and theri website is notoriously bad for seraching destinations.  Ugh.  Any advice will be heeded.  Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Janann (Jul 18, 2012)

We have been to several Caribbean islands over the years, and returned on Saturday from Ambergris Caye, Belize.  We stayed at an RCI resort, so I can't help you with an II trade.

We aren't big adventure people; maybe more like tame adventurers!

There are lots of tours and trips from Ambergris Caye.  If you want to stay in Belize, I think your first decision would be determining if you want to be on the mainland or the island.  If you want to go cave tubing, zip lining, hiking, etc. more than snorkeling, then I would think you should stay on the mainland.  You can go on these trips from the island, but first you will be spending a lot of time and money on a boat or plane getting back to the mainland.  There are not really any land adventures on the island, as the island is small and flat.  I don't know what snorkeling is like from the mainland.  

A good source of information about tour companies, types of tours, etc. is Trip Advisor.  In the search box, type San Pedro, Belize.  From there look at the categories for "things to do" and "attractions and tours."

We snorkeled and Snuba'd with Discovery Expeditions twice, and were very happy with the service.  Most of the snorkel tour guides will pick you up from any resort dock, so the exact resort is not a big deal.


----------



## xrxpx (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Janann!  I hadnt even heard of cave tubing, interesting.  San Pedro, Belize is pretty high on our list.  Thanks to anyone else keeping the ideas coming.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 20, 2012)

We were also on Ambergris this past April at The Villas at Banyan Bay (RCI).  They had a Discovery Tours rep onsite, and I agree w/the previous poster that they will pick you up from almost any t/s location as long as it has a dock.  There are numerous tour operators scattered all around Ambergris.

If you really want to do something mainland, do it before (or after) you visit Ambergris to reduce expenses and just simplify logistics.


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 20, 2012)

Belize is a great choice. In addition to diving and snorkeling you can also arrange land adventures to the Mayan ruins. Although there are no timeshare options, Dominica is a beautiful island and mostly undeveloped. Great diving!  Check TripAdvisor for Extreme Dominica adventures on land.


----------



## Larry (Jul 20, 2012)

xrxpx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have found these boards useful for years but have never posted.  I am planning a Caribbean/ Belize trip for some time in Jan-April, but I am having a hard time find a place that is big on adventure (big hikes, diving with sharks/ rays, etc) that also has good snorkeling on property.  I am half of a very active couple in our 20's.  And while we will certainly enjoy some time poolside, we are really looking to have some fun adventures.  We are in the Interval International group, and theri website is notoriously bad for seraching destinations.  Ugh.  Any advice will be heeded.  Thanks in advance for your input.



I hate to burst your bubble but the key to a succesful trade is flexibility and planning way in advance. Anything anywhere in the Carribean for prime winter weeks requires a strong trader, flexibility and advance planning. I have an on going search with II for Aruba for the 3rd week in January. I put the request in 10 months in advance and I am using an April 1BR in Aruba and included my home resort where I have internal trading preference. I requested a 1BR or studio with Kitchen and still have not been confirmed.

You are requesting only what you consider "adventure travel" and prefer Belize which has very little timeshares to begin with. I would venture to guess your changes for an exchange for Jan-March are extremely low (less than 5%) especially if you have not made an ongoing request. Your chances for mid to late April when school breaks are finished are better but still low if you don't expand your search to several Caribbean Islands. Your best bet for success at this late date ( yes you should have put in an ongoing search months ago) would be for May-mid December 2013. Also your likelyhood of success also depends on trading power. What have you deposited with II that you are using for your searches?


----------



## flexible (Jul 20, 2012)

*Take a catamaran cruise in Belize if you want adventure*

We used a RCI exchange for http://www.trade-winds.com/belize-sailing-vacation.php 18-25 Dec 2010. It was FANTASTIC! The mandatory AI is expensive and they require payment for two dinners on land but lots of scuba diving (costs extra), little islands etc. 

We spent the previous week at a RCI resort in Ambergis Caye but that was not as adventurous.

Personally since you are young, I would suggest you take a tour like Ragamuffin https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/142498672545721/ and not bother to exchange.


----------



## xrxpx (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info everyone.  Of the whole region, Belize is my number 1.  Dominica and Grand Caymans are pretty high up there too.  I have narrowed my field to 30 requests for the Caribbean for a 3 month period.  Since I am in the Marriott network I think my chances of getting a great trip are high, although places like Dominica and Belize are not likely to come up for me.

I would be dissapointed to have a resort where I NEED a car for the entire trip.  I would love to wake up and free dive, hike, or body surf within a stones throw.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 26, 2012)

The Caymans and the Bahamas are great for a lot of different types of dives - we have done shark dives and ray dives and even a dolphin dive.  Caymans also has a deep submarine explorer.  You can explore the turtle sanctuary or the town of Hell.  Underwater photography classes are also big there.  BVIs also have lots of diving (wreck of the Rhone) and snorkeling and many little islands to explore.

Costa Rica and Belize and Panama are great for adventurous stuff like rafting, zip line, etc.  And, of course nature.

Since you mention you are in the Marriott network, have you thought about their Caribbean destinations - Aruba, St. Kitts, or St. Thomas?  Have not been to St. Thomas but we were at St. Kitts and Aruba.  Aruba has a lot to explore - some gardens (butterfly) and animal sanctuaries (donkey and ostrich/emu) and we did a fair amount of diving and snorkeling.  They also have things like horse back riding, parasailing, sailing, jet skiis, etc.

If you are looking for a less developed island then St. Kitts might be good.  They do have zip lines and snorkeling and diving.  They have a really neat hike up the volcanoe to the crater - it is a tough hike and pretty steep.  They also have some forts to explore and a train that goes around the old sugar plantations.  I seem to remember a rain forest there with a lot of monkeys.  Within walking distance of the Marriott is a collection of beach shacks where they have food and drinks and all the locals and tourists mingle at night.  Nevis is just a ferry ride away.


----------



## jadejar (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you considered a trade with another tugger?  If you post what you own and what you are looking for, you may do better than the exchange companies. We have traded our Grand Cayman timeshare for one on Ambergris Caye for this year.  We found each other on the tug exchange board.


----------

